# 1282 cub cadet



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I just got this 1282 cub about a month ago and I thinks its a great tractor. I got it for $300 and it was well worth it. The man had replaced the engine 3 years ago and the new engine had 265 hours on it. He also gave me the original engine that he said smoked, but I started it and it ran fine. So I am pleased with the cub!


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

here it is


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you got yourself a great deal, buying that mower! Bye


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice cub. It should last you a long time. My 1250 was 80% worn out when I got it and 5 yrs later is still a strong work horse. Just like everything else it will take care of you if you take care of it!


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Thanks CRussell


----------

